# Big Post Of Water Around Australia



## pdilley

With the topic of water and brewing coming up from time to time it would be nice to have an airlocked central post of all the water around the country that you can go to.

I'll start up with *Canberra Water Breakdown*

Canberra water comes from two primary water treatment plants. One uses chlorine gas to chlorinate, the other uses chlorine gas and UV during chlorination. There is no chloramines used in Canberra water (thank god).


The water treatment plant has a production capacity of 250 megalitres (million litres) a day. The treatment process involves the following steps:

coagulation and flocculation 
optional dissolved air flotation 
dissolved air flotation and filtration or direct filtration 
disinfection by chlorination 
ultraviolet disinfection 
pH adjustment and stabilisation with lime and carbon dioxide 
fluoridation by sodium silico fluoride.



*Test Typical value Unit*

pH between 7.5 and 8.5 pH units
Alkalinity (total) 35.8 mg/L as CaCO3
Colour (true) 2.38 Pt-Co units
Turbidity 0.47 NTU
Fluoride 0.91 mg/L
Total Hardness 39.6 mg/L as CaCO3
Iron 0.033 mg/L
Manganese 0.010 mg/L
Aluminium 0.033 mg/L
Copper 0.018 mg/L
Lead 0.0004 mg/L
Sulfate: None given by ActewAGL, only that the detection level is 1mg/L 


LINK to Canberra Water Quality Report


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

Fantastic idea for a thread. 

For those in sydney who get their water from the prospect treatment plant details are below 

*Test Typical value Unit*

pH between 7.7-8
Alkalinity (total) 35-46 mg/L as CaCO3
Colour (true) 1-2 Pt-Co units
Turbidity 0.1-0.2 NTU
Fluoride 1.02-1.12 mg/L
Total Hardness 33-46 mg/L as CaCO3
Iron 0.005-0.023 mg/L
Manganese <0.001-0.004 mg/L
Aluminium <0.010-0.012 mg/L
Copper 0.007-0.046 mg/L
Lead not detected.

These figures are from the 2007 typical analysis from Sydney water. anyone got updated values?


----------



## warra48

I wrote to our local Council, and received the following water details from them, in September 2007.

*Port Macquarie*

PH: 7.0

Calcium: 11.3
Magnesium: 3.9
Sodium: 12.0
Sulfate: 3.6
Chloride: 18.0
Bicarbonate: 44.7


----------



## Bribie G

From the point of view of brewing you would also really need to know Magnesium and Sulphates as well, re 'Burtonisation' and whether the water has permanent or temporary hardness.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Bundaberg South 15/12/2009

*
Calcium*_*:*_ 12.0 ppm
*Sulfate*_*:*_ 2.0 ppm
*Magnesium:* 4.0 ppm
_*Chloride:*_ 80.0 ppm
*Sodium*_*:*_ 48.0 ppm
*Bicarbonate:* 44.0 ppm
*PH:* 7.73 @ 21c


----------



## Adamt

This isn't a fantastic idea for a thread, it is a fantastic idea for a Wiki article.


----------



## Bizier

Great stuff.

I am very keen to know the chlorine/chloramine situation in Sydney if anyone has any info.


----------



## Screwtop

*Sunshine Coast 2006:
Gannawarra St, results detailed below*

pH 7.50
Free Chlorine 0.12mg/L
Dissolved Oxygen 5.30mg/L
Turbidity 0.22NTU
TDS 84.8mg/L
Dissolved Sulphide 0.01mg/L
Hardness 60mg/L 
Chloride 26mg/L
Iron 0.005mg/L
Manganese 0.003mg/L
Aluminium 0.002mg/L
Zinc 0.02mg/L
Copper 0.02mg/L
Chromium 0.02mg/L
Nickel 0.02mg/l
Calcium 15.0 mg/L
Sodium 10.8 mg/L
Magnesium 3.7 mg/L
Bicarbonate 39.0 mg/L
Sulphate 15.0 mg\L


*Sunshine Coast 2006:
In the Buddina region, the closest monitoring site is at a park along Nicklin Way between Koorin Drive and Lutana St. The results for this site are as follows:-*

pH 7.70
Residual Chlorine 0.30 mg/L
Dissolved Oxygen 4.80 mg/L 
Turbidity 0.45 NTU
TDS 82 mg/L
Dissolved Sulfide <0.01 mg/L
Hardness 62 mg/L as CaCO3
Chloride 23 mg/L
Sulphate 15 mg/L
Iron 0.003 mg/L
Manganese 0.002 mg/L
Aluminium 0.014 mg/L
Zinc 0.01 mg/L
Copper 0.004mg/L
Chromium <0.01 mg/L
Nickel  <0.01 mg/L
Sodium 10.57 mg/L

*Gympie 2009:
Jones Hill Water Treatment Plant*

Conductivity (uS/cm at25C) 298
pH at 20"C 7.34
Total Hardness* (as CaCO3) 61
Temporary Hardness* (mg/L CaCO3) 48
Alkalinity (mg/L 48
Residual Alkalinity (meq/L) 0.0
Silica (mg/L) 16
Total Dissolved lons* (mg/L) 178
Total Dissolved Solids* (mg/L) 164
True Colour <1
Turbidity (NTU) 4
pH Sat.* (calc. for CaCO3) 8.8
Saturation lndex -1.5
Mole Ratio* 3.0
Sodium Absorpt. Ratio* 1.7
Figure of Merit Ratio* 0.9

CATIONS
Sodium Na+ 31
Potassium K+ 1.7
Calcium Ca++ 9.3
Magnesium Mg++ 9.1
Hydrogen* H+ 0.0

ANIONS 
Bicarbonate* HCO3 58
Carb0nate* CO3 0.1
Hydroxide* OH 0.0
Chloride Cl 44
Fluoride <0.1
Nitrate NO3 1.2
Sulphate SO4 24

OTHER DISSOLVED ELEMENTS
Iron Fe 0.01
Manganese Mn <0.01
Zinc Zn <0.01
Aluminium Al <0.05
Boron B 0.02
Copper Cu 0.03


----------



## MAUOMBO

a mate of mine was involved in the testing of water which about by the break-out of crypto and giardia some years ago in Sydney. his company since went global - I'll ask him to see if he knows where to get this info...

MAUOMBO


----------



## kook

MAUOMBO said:


> a mate of mine was involved in the testing of water which about by the break-out of crypto and giardia some years ago in Sydney. his company since went global - I'll ask him to see if he knows where to get this info...
> 
> MAUOMBO



Try your local water supplier 

Here is the min and max data for Mt Yokine (2007), which supplies a wide range of the Perth metro area:

pH	7.1	8.1
Conductivity (mS/m)	60	105
Colour (HU)	<1	3
Turbidity (NTU)	<0.1	0.5
Sodium	80	140
Potassium	4	8
Calcium	20	35
Magnesium	8	10
Hardness as CaCO3	90	130
Chloride	140	185
Sulphate	20	55
Alkalinity as CaCO3	60	120
Nitrate + Nitrite as N	0.1	0.8
Iron	0.01	0.2
Manganese	<0.002	0.012
Aluminium	<0.008	0.08
Silica as SiO2	10	20
Total Filterable solids (by sum)	420	550


----------



## Doogiechap

And here is Bibra Lakes (Perth) supply, please note the large 'range'.


----------



## etbandit

*Melbourne - Richmond Locality:
City West Water Quality Report 2007-2008.*

Alkalinity (as CaCO3): 13 ppm
Hardness (as CaCO3): 16 ppm
Calcium: 4.1 ppm
Sulfate: 2.2 ppm
Magnesium: 1.4 ppm
Chloride: 7.0 ppm
Sodium: 5.4 ppm
PH: 7.0


----------



## FreemanDC

Anyone got Gold Coast's since the de-sal plant started pumping ?


----------



## jonocarroll

NigeP62 said:


> This is a Link to Adelaide Water Report from 06. Covers all supply areas seperately.
> Seems almost impossible to get more recent one.
> 
> Nige


 Seems your link is slightly broken. Try this one; Link (missed out the 'http://' which won't work properly).

Also the data isn't '06;



> Data for the Period 1/7/2002 - 30/6/2007


 And cheers, good work. Interesting read. :icon_cheers: 

EDIT: Better yet, how about the 2008 data? Still a 5 year average, but '03-'08 this time. Found in the FAQ.



> Data for the Period 1/7/2003 - 30/6/2008


Don't expect another before 30/6/2009 I suppose. I've left the 2006 file link there as there are some interesting changes.


----------



## MHB

Linkie for Hunter and Lake Macquarie brewers.

*Typical Composition Table*

There are monthly and average annual numbers just follow the links

MHB


----------



## np1962

QuantumBrewer said:


> Seems your link is slightly broken. Try this one; Link (missed out the 'http://' which won't work properly).
> 
> Also the data isn't '06;
> 
> 
> And cheers, good work. Interesting read. :icon_cheers:
> 
> EDIT: Better yet, how about the 2008 data? Still a 5 year average, but '03-'08 this time. Found in the FAQ.
> 
> 
> Don't expect another before 30/6/2009 I suppose. I've left the 2006 file link there as there are some interesting changes.




In the interest of accuracy, as I am too late to edit my original post, I have deleted it and defer to QB's most excellent reply.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Jakechan

*Gladstone, Qld
*

Calcium: 16.0 ppm
Sulfate: 23.0 ppm 
Magnesium: 8.8 ppm
Chloride: 39.0 ppm 
Sodium: 32.0 ppm 
Bicarbonate: 91.0 ppm 
PH: 7.8 

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

Anyone got up to date info for prospect/north-west Sydney? I've plugged average values from the Sydney water website into Beersmith, but can't seem to find bicarbonate anywhere.


----------



## jonocarroll

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Fantastic idea for a thread.
> 
> For those in sydney who get their water from the prospect treatment plant details are below
> 
> <snip>
> 
> These figures are from the 2007 typical analysis from Sydney water. anyone got updated values?





JonnyAnchovy said:


> Anyone got up to date info for prospect/north-west Sydney? I've plugged average values from the Sydney water website into Beersmith, but can't seem to find bicarbonate anywhere.


Stuff it - I'm slightly bored, so here's the full 2007 data for just about all of Sydney.

And with just a little searching;



> Test results for 12 months from 1 January 2008 to 31 December 2008 taken from customers tap


The 2008 data. Have fun.


----------



## Adamt

Adamt said:


> This isn't a fantastic idea for a thread, it is a fantastic idea for a Wiki article.



Considering my subtle hint seems to have been ignored, I'll repeat and clarify:


Put this in the damned AHB Wiki!


----------



## Fourstar

wow, awesome idea, ive been thinking of this just recently.

For everyone being serviced in Victoria by citywest water (western suburbs, CBD and innter eastern just noth of the yarra, collingwood, richmond etc). 

Hope you are serviced from the silvian dam like me (Richmond area), expect a water table almost equal to pilsen! gives me a great base to work with!

City West Water Quality Report 2008

cheers!


----------



## jonocarroll

Adamt said:


> Considering my subtle hint seems to have been ignored, I'll repeat and clarify:
> 
> Put this in the damned AHB Wiki!


You see - I'm not putting it in there myself (laziness), but then I'm not making a fuss neither... I've put my effort in by finding results. If you think it's such a great idea to have it in a wiki (which it certainly is)... Go for it.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

QuantumBrewer said:


> Stuff it - I'm slightly bored, so here's the full 2007 data for just about all of Sydney.
> 
> And with just a little searching;
> 
> 
> The 2008 data. Have fun.




this is where I got the data for my post from. It's not particularly up to date, and it doesn't quote HCO3 anywhere. I've done a quick search and wasn't asking someone to use google for me, even I'm not that lazy!


----------



## jonocarroll

JonnyAnchovy said:


> this is where I got the data for my post from. It's not particularly up to date, and it doesn't quote HCO3 anywhere.


Actually, your post said 2007 data. I added the 2008 data. Incidentally;

Delivery System : Prospect South :: Total Hardness (average) : 50 ppm
Delivery System : Prospect North :: Total Hardness (average) : 50.9 ppm
Delivery System : Prospect East :: Total Hardness (average) : 49.5 ppm

From Wikipedia



> The total water 'hardness' (including both Ca2+ and Mg2+ ions) is read as parts per million (ppm) or weight/volume (mg/L) of calcium carbonate (CaCO3) in the water.





JonnyAnchovy said:


> I've done a quick search and wasn't asking someone to use google for me, even I'm not that lazy!


Well I guess I'll just leave the googling to someone else then, since it's not appreciated. Stuff it.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

Didn't mean to offend anyone! just trying to find the bicarbonate levels in my water - am I missing something very basic here? Beersmith asks for a HCO3/bicarbonate value, and I can't seem to find it anywhere on those sheets from Sydney water.

Many thanks for helping out quantum!


----------



## matho

divide Alkalinity as CaCO3 by 50 then multiply by 61 all in ppm


----------



## jonocarroll

Well, seems that I was incorrect in thinking that water hardness (as CaCO3) was exactly equal to bicarbonate. There is a factor of 1.22 (roughly, pH dependent, but this is the number you need) so 

bicarbonate = CaCO3 ppm x 1.22 (as matho said) so;

Delivery System : Prospect South :: Total Hardness (average) : 50 ppm :: bicarbonate : 61 ppm
Delivery System : Prospect North :: Total Hardness (average) : 50.9 ppm :: bicarbonate : 62.1 ppm
Delivery System : Prospect East :: Total Hardness (average) : 49.5 ppm :: bicarbonate : 60.4 ppm


----------



## drsmurto

If any adelaideans need some numbers from 08 send me a PM. I tested the water myself. Also have the numbers from the northern hills area. I posted it on here some time ago but cant be arsed searching for my own posts. I have the raw data on my comp so happy to share it for those who are interested.

Also tested my rainwater (and my soil)...


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

matho said:


> divide Alkalinity as CaCO3 by 50 then multiply by 61 all in ppm






QuantumBrewer said:


> Well, seems that I was incorrect in thinking that water hardness (as CaCO3) was exactly equal to bicarbonate. There is a factor of 1.22 (roughly, pH dependent, but this is the number you need) so
> 
> bicarbonate = CaCO3 ppm x 1.22 (as matho said) so;
> 
> Delivery System : Prospect South :: Total Hardness (average) : 50 ppm :: bicarbonate : 61 ppm
> Delivery System : Prospect North :: Total Hardness (average) : 50.9 ppm :: bicarbonate : 62.1 ppm
> Delivery System : Prospect East :: Total Hardness (average) : 49.5 ppm :: bicarbonate : 60.4 ppm



Awesome! thanks so much QB. You're an asset to the forum, especially when you put up with noobs like I who don't know the first thing about water chemistry!


----------



## jeddog

Mornington Peninsula,Victoria

Calcium: 3.5 ppm
Sulfate: 1.6 ppm 
Magnesium: 1.3 ppm
Chloride: 7.7 ppm 
Sodium: 6.0 ppm 
Bicarbonate: 13.6 ppm 
PH: 7.0


----------



## dogforpm

Adamt said:


> Considering my subtle hint seems to have been ignored, I'll repeat and clarify:
> 
> 
> Put this in the damned AHB Wiki!


Agreed, and pending that, here's another Perth report. This one's for Buckland Hill Reservior, which services the area around Mosman Park and North Fremantle. A 6.5:1 Cl:S04 ratio! 

View attachment SSA00K0400009072114280.pdf


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer

jeddog said:


> Mornington Peninsula,Victoria
> 
> Calcium: 3.5 ppm
> Sulfate: 1.6 ppm
> Magnesium: 1.3 ppm
> Chloride: 7.7 ppm
> Sodium: 6.0 ppm
> Bicarbonate: 13.6 ppm
> PH: 7.0



Jeddog Thanks for this profile . I had most of the values and used them in a belgium that I brewed last week .The bicarb was the one addition that I was missing . I had the profile for our area but could get the bicarb out of it . 

Thanks again .
Buster


----------



## brettprevans

Melbourne's big outer catchment's info here  (all catchments overseen by Melbourne Water)


----------



## manticle

Adamt said:


> Considering my subtle hint seems to have been ignored, I'll repeat and clarify:
> 
> 
> Put this in the damned AHB Wiki!



Done: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=124

And since fourstar's link to city west is defunct here is the 2009 water report (full document so check the appendices for the tables): https://www.citywestwater.com.au/documents/...Report_2009.pdf


----------



## Kieren

For all those AG brewers in Whyalla...

View attachment whyalla_water.PDF


----------



## Hatchy

Kieren said:


> For all those AG brewers in Whyalla...
> 
> View attachment 39624



I'm astounded that none of the numerous Whyalla AG brewers had put that on here already.

Busy day at work is it mate?


----------



## Kieren

Hatchy said:


> I'm astounded that none of the numerous Whyalla AG brewers had put that on here already.
> 
> Busy day at work is it mate?



Always busy.

Whyalla tap water is Murray water from the Morgan WTP. It travels via Hanson, Spalding, Helshaby and Port Augusta so I'm sure it will be invaluble to all the AG brewers there.


----------



## vic45

Hastie Spring Buninyong 


Bicarbonate alkalinity 150mgl
Chloride 39mgl 
Sulphate 16mgl
Calcium 21mgl
Magnesium 19mgl
Potassium 7.7mgl
Sodium 37mgl


----------



## jimi

If anyone can find the details of 'Barwon Water' I'd be grateful, as would other brewers of SW Vic.

Ps Yes I've searched their site, just can't be looking in the right places :huh:


----------



## np1962

QuantumBrewer said:


> Don't expect another before 30/6/2009 I suppose. I've left the 2006 file link there as there are some interesting changes.


Updating with 09 data HERE
Cheers
Nige


----------



## bignath

NigeP62 said:


> Updating with 09 data HERE
> Cheers
> Nige




Nige, you wouldn't have any info on the water in SA's south east would you by any chance?

nath


----------



## np1962

Big Nath said:


> Nige, you wouldn't have any info on the water in SA's south east would you by any chance?
> 
> nath


Nath,
Page 6 in This Report has figures for the Lake, aquifer and stormwater in the Mt.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## bignath

NigeP62 said:


> Nath,
> Page 6 in This Report has figures for the Lake, aquifer and stormwater in the Mt.
> Cheers
> Nige




Nige, you are a deaset champion mate!

I have spoken to the local council, SA Water, australian water quality control (also SA Water) and no one could (or would) help me out.

Cheers, you're a legend.

N


----------



## Dazza_devil

I rang the water authority here in North-West Tassie some time back asking for a water report.
They sounded a little defensive, 'is there something wrong with the water', they replied. I think they're hiding something.
They promised to respond with information regarding a report but it never happened. I doubt if they are gonna part with any such thing which would make brewing AG here in Tassie a bit of trial and error I guess.


----------



## tavas

Water for Perth, Joondalup/Wanneroo area. 

View attachment SKMBT_C45210091608270.pdf


----------



## Eater

NT water analysis from 2009 from PowerWater

Seems pretty ordinary water here 

View attachment NT_Water_2009.doc


----------



## np1962

Big Nath said:


> Nige, you are a deaset champion mate!
> 
> I have spoken to the local council, SA Water, australian water quality control (also SA Water) and no one could (or would) help me out.
> 
> Cheers, you're a legend.
> 
> N


Left hand doesn't know etc...

From the report
The work contained in this report is collaboration
between CSIRO and the Centre for Natural Resource Management, South East Natural Resource
Management Board (previously SENRCC and SECWMB), SA Water Corporation, SA EPA, DWLBC,
SARDI, City Council of Mount Gambier and District Council of Grant.

Nige


----------



## TasChris

Boagsy said:


> I rang the water authority here in North-West Tassie some time back asking for a water report.
> They sounded a little defensive, 'is there something wrong with the water', they replied. I think they're hiding something.
> They promised to respond with information regarding a report but it never happened. I doubt if they are gonna part with any such thing which would make brewing AG here in Tassie a bit of trial and error I guess.


Hi Boagsy,
I got a report for Smithton water . Don't think it will be any help to many tho.
I can email to you if you want

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Dazza_devil

TasChris said:


> Hi Boagsy,
> I got a report for Smithton water . Don't think it will be any help to many tho.
> I can email to you if you want
> 
> Cheers
> Chris




Did you get it from the new water authority or the council?


----------



## dago001

Boagsy said:


> Did you get it from the new water authority or the council?


Hi Boagsy. I sent an email today to see if there is a report available. No reply as of yet. If I don't get a reply by late next week I might go visit the office in town. 
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Dazza_devil

LagerBomb said:


> Hi Boagsy. I sent an email today to see if there is a report available. No reply as of yet. If I don't get a reply by late next week I might go visit the office in town.
> Cheers
> LagerBomb




Good on ya mate.
Even though we are on different sides of the river I reckon it would be fairly similar you would think.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

Gold Coast water

...not all that helpful 

View attachment Potable_Water_Quality_Factsheet_2009_10_1_.pdf


----------



## dago001

Boagsy said:


> Good on ya mate.
> Even though we are on different sides of the river I reckon it would be fairly similar you would think.


Well got a reply
"I queried this with the Manager of Treatment and Technical services and he provided the response below,
The potable water supply at Burnie conforms to the Public Health Act that cites the Australian Drinking Water Guidelines 2006 (ADWG) for general parameters with bacterial quality measured by the indicator E-Coli meeting the standard at <1 count/100ml.
The water supply is tested and conforms to the Australian Drinking Water Guidelines 2006 (ADWG) for a potable supply however use in a manufacturing industry (or Home Brew activity) which may have a higher quality requirement and may still require further treatment by the industry (person) utilising the water supply to conform to other applicable Standards.
I hope this answers your question, please contact us if you have further questions."

I have asked for some more detailed results.
I will keep you informed.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## kevo

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Gold Coast water
> 
> ...not all that helpful



I got the following from Gold Coast water or what ever it is now...

Calcium: 13 - 21mg/L
Magnesium: 0.7 - 2.6mg/L
Sodium: 11 - 17mg/L
Alkalinity: 40 - 55mg/L (as CaCO3)

Not really sure what that means - anyone help? :blink: 

Kev


----------



## brando

kevo said:


> I got the following from Gold Coast water or what ever it is now...
> 
> Calcium: 13 - 21mg/L
> Magnesium: 0.7 - 2.6mg/L
> Sodium: 11 - 17mg/L
> Alkalinity: 40 - 55mg/L (as CaCO3)
> 
> Not really sure what that means - anyone help? :blink:
> 
> Kev



Can't find this sort of info for Brisbane water. The Babbs website say to go to the new SEQ Water Grid Manager website to get water reports now, but the reports don't seem to have Calcium, Magnesium, Sodium, etc levels. Confused - but new to water profiling.


----------



## kevo

I don't get the water profile thing either - yet. It's the next variable I want to tackle.

I got the info by emailing GC water directly. They seemed happy enough to reply, but many compunds were 'not routinely' tested.

kev


----------



## Howlingdog

Just sent this Email off to the Director of Ops at SEQ Water Grid Manager. Did I miss anything?

Dan Spiller
Director of Operations



Current water reports are lacking in the details that were previously available from BCC website.

As a brewer this information was very useful. I don't have the facilities or expertise to carry out the analysis at my home.

Attached is a copy of the data that we were able to access form BCC and would like to have available from your website. Could you please provide this information on a continuing basis or explain why you cannot or won't. I realize that different water sources have been integrated and that all you have available is an amalgamation but you still must be testing for the previous chemicals and elements or you should be and will have the data available to add to the monthly report.

This thread on Aussie Home Brewer may demonstrate the trouble we are having accessing pertinent and up to date information Australia-wide especially post #55 which refers to Brisbane and therefore SEQ.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry684786


I await your timely reply

Howard Mullins


----------



## kevo

I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but was wondering if swimming pool supply shops would be of much help here. Would have knowledge of constituents of local water supplies I would guess...

Kev


----------



## TasChris

Boagsy said:


> Did you get it from the new water authority or the council?


 Was from Cradle Coast water back in 2006. Water is from Deep Creek out of Lake Mikany

Have attached pdf's 

View attachment 2006_01_31_6080_Regional_Deep_Creek_PS.PDF


View attachment 2006_01_31_6081_Regional_Smithton_TP.PDF


----------



## brando

HowlingDog said:


> Just sent this Email off to the Director of Ops at SEQ Water Grid Manager. Did I miss anything?
> 
> Dan Spiller
> Director of Operations
> 
> 
> 
> Current water reports are lacking in the details that were previously available from BCC website.
> 
> As a brewer this information was very useful. I don't have the facilities or expertise to carry out the analysis at my home.
> 
> Attached is a copy of the data that we were able to access form BCC and would like to have available from your website. Could you please provide this information on a continuing basis or explain why you cannot or won't. I realize that different water sources have been integrated and that all you have available is an amalgamation but you still must be testing for the previous chemicals and elements or you should be and will have the data available to add to the monthly report.
> 
> This thread on Aussie Home Brewer may demonstrate the trouble we are having accessing pertinent and up to date information Australia-wide especially post #55 which refers to Brisbane and therefore SEQ.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry684786
> 
> 
> I await your timely reply
> 
> Howard Mullins



Looking forward to the response (if any) on this one.


----------



## Howlingdog

Yes there will be a response but it appears to be about a week away from publication, I am assured (I have it in writing).

HD


----------



## King Brown

I just ordered a copy of the water report for the South Perth/Como area, will post when I get the email.

When you guys work out your mineral additions do you use the median value? Ie if a range of say calcium was stated as being 13 - 21ppm would you use a value of 17ppm?

Edit - typo


----------



## King Brown

Wow that was speedy, so much for allowing 7 days to receive a reply! 

View attachment SouthPerthKewdale.pdf


----------



## eamonnfoley

King Brown said:


> Wow that was speedy, so much for allowing 7 days to receive a reply!



That report doesnt tell you much - look at the range of alkalinity! Better have a PH meter handy on brewday!


----------



## King Brown

foles said:


> That report doesnt tell you much - look at the range of alkalinity! Better have a PH meter handy on brewday!



Yeah I planned on getting ph strips anyway, from what I've read its best to measure PH at mash in then make your salt additions accordingly. Would be nice to know the mean values of the readings, its probably just the odd anomolies that put the high and low samples so far apart.


----------



## Howlingdog

For Zone 2 SEQ;

Howard
these figures are from our last quarter April1 to June 30
the current quarter is not available yet 
The yearly figures will be updated shortly 
I have asked if this format can be changed to quarterly figures and this request is being 
considered.
Mean in mg/L or ppm
Ca 23
Mg 9.2
Na 3.5
SO4 29
Cl 38

Hardness 96
PH 7.8

regards
Don


----------



## kevo

You don't happen to know the boundaries of Zone 2 SEQ at all do you HD?

Kev


----------



## eamonnfoley

King Brown said:


> Yeah I planned on getting ph strips anyway, from what I've read its best to measure PH at mash in then make your salt additions accordingly. Would be nice to know the mean values of the readings, its probably just the odd anomolies that put the high and low samples so far apart.



The range is there because in Perth the water sources are switched/mixed throughout the year. From bore, to dam, etc.
Its hard to calculate salt additions based on mash PH. Easiest thing to do with your water is add Gypsum to bump up the calcium, and balance out the high chloride with some sulfates. Then you will need acid additions to drop the PH in the mash. Also watch the liquor to grist ratio with alkaline water - too much water and it gets pretty tough to drop the PH.


----------



## Screwtop

Gympie 17-May-2010
Jones Hill Water Treatment Plant

Conductivity (uS/cm at25C) 381
pH at 21C 7.59
Total Hardness* (as CaCO3) 93
Temporary Hardness* (mg/L CaCO3) 74
Alkalinity (mg/L CaCO3) 74
Residual Alkalinity (meq/L) 0.0
Silica (mg/L) 20
Total Dissolved lons* (mg/L) 235
Total Dissolved Solids* (mg/L) 209

True Colour (Hazen) 3
Turbidity (NTU) 1

pH Sat.* (calc. for CaCO3) 8.4
Saturation lndex -0.8
Mole Ratio* 2.7
Sodium Absorpt. Ratio* 1.7
Figure of Merit Ratio* 1.2

CATIONS
Sodium Na+ 37
Potassium K+ 1.6
Calcium Ca++ 16
Magnesium Mg++ 13
Hydrogen* H+ 0.0

ANIONS
Bicarbonate* HCO3 - 90
Carbonate* CO3 -- 0.2
Hydroxide* OH - 0.0
Chloride Cl 56
Fluoride F- 0.07
Nitrate NO3 0.9
Sulphate SO4 20

OTHER DISSOLVED ELEMENTS
Iron Fe 0.01
Manganese Mn <0.01
Zinc Zn <0.01
Aluminium Al <0.05
Boron B <0.02
Copper Cu 0.09


----------



## Howlingdog

kevo said:


> You don't happen to know the boundaries of Zone 2 SEQ at all do you HD?
> 
> Kev




http://www.seqwgm.qld.gov.au/Water-quality...ty-results.aspx


----------



## kevo

HowlingDog said:


> http://www.seqwgm.qld.gov.au/Water-quality...ty-results.aspx



Thanks from Zone 4!


----------



## King Brown

foles said:


> The range is there because in Perth the water sources are switched/mixed throughout the year. From bore, to dam, etc.
> Its hard to calculate salt additions based on mash PH. Easiest thing to do with your water is add Gypsum to bump up the calcium, and balance out the high chloride with some sulfates. Then you will need acid additions to drop the PH in the mash. Also watch the liquor to grist ratio with alkaline water - too much water and it gets pretty tough to drop the PH.



I've been looking at This calculator, basically my idea is that on brew day I should dilute with distilled water then take a ph reading at mash in, then checking with the salt additions to the minimum and maximum values stated in the report to make sure they fall within the reccomended range, do you think this is a good idea or should I get some lactic acid too as a backup?


----------



## starkesbier

Petrie water treatment plant Brisbane (annual average)

Ca - 9 ppm
Mg - 4 ppm
Hardness 39 ppm
Na - 30 ppm

That's all I got sorry.

May get water from anywhere in the water grid at present. So water in Petrie area may actually be taken from North Pine, or even further afield dependent on price! In other words it's a lottery which water is currently on tap.


----------



## [email protected]

King Brown said:


> I've been looking at This calculator, basically my idea is that on brew day I should dilute with distilled water then take a ph reading at mash in, then checking with the salt additions to the minimum and maximum values stated in the report to make sure they fall within the reccomended range, do you think this is a good idea or should I get some lactic acid too as a backup?



It depends on what you are brewing? You can do what I do (for low SRM beers) and that is use distilled water or dilute for the mash only with salt additions and then use normal tap water for the sparge (keeping in mind the SO4 & Cl ratios for the total volume). The pH is fairly broad. I try and aim at 5.2 at mash temp (add .3 if measured at room temp) but happy when it falls between 5.1 to 5.4. I use the average of the Brisbane analysis to determine roughly what the water is good for and generally use salts to get it in the ball park. I have never had to make adjustments with acid (although I do keep citric acid on hand if I do need to). The caveat is I don't try and brew boh pils etc.

The calculator is based on John Palmers Residual Alkalinity Calculation (check out www.howtobrew.com). I have used John Palmer's calc and used to get very obsessed about the RA and SRM and have accurate water analysis which is to be expected as an Engineer. I since read a number of posts on the brewing network forums by AJ Delange and the work by Kai (www.braukaiser.com) and realised that the SRM RA relationship was very broad and loose. It is worth looking at these posts.

If you are really worried you can get test kits from Aquarium stores to determine your hardness and alkalinity. You can also use the 5.2 salts from the sponsors of the site.

Also I found the strips OK but if you are really focussing in on pH get a pH meter.

Sorry for the long winded answer.


----------



## King Brown

abc said:


> It depends on what you are brewing? You can do what I do (for low SRM beers) and that is use distilled water or dilute for the mash only with salt additions and then use normal tap water for the sparge (keeping in mind the SO4 & Cl ratios for the total volume). The pH is fairly broad. I try and aim at 5.2 at mash temp (add .3 if measured at room temp) but happy when it falls between 5.1 to 5.4. I use the average of the Brisbane analysis to determine roughly what the water is good for and generally use salts to get it in the ball park. I have never had to make adjustments with acid (although I do keep citric acid on hand if I do need to). The caveat is I don't try and brew boh pils etc.
> 
> The calculator is based on John Palmers Residual Alkalinity Calculation (check out www.howtobrew.com). I have used John Palmer's calc and used to get very obsessed about the RA and SRM and have accurate water analysis which is to be expected as an Engineer. I since read a number of posts on the brewing network forums by AJ Delange and the work by Kai (www.braukaiser.com) and realised that the SRM RA relationship was very broad and loose. It is worth looking at these posts.
> 
> If you are really worried you can get test kits from Aquarium stores to determine your hardness and alkalinity. You can also use the 5.2 salts from the sponsors of the site.
> 
> Also I found the strips OK but if you are really focussing in on pH get a pH meter.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded answer.



Thanks for the link.

Thats ok, next batch will be my first testing/adjusting the water so the more info the better. I know I need to drop the ph of my mash a bit, but I think my chloride to sulphate ratio needs attention, I also think it needs more calcium for yeast health


----------



## aussiechucka

HowlingDog said:


> For Zone 2 SEQ;
> 
> Howard
> these figures are from our last quarter April1 to June 30
> the current quarter is not available yet
> The yearly figures will be updated shortly
> I have asked if this format can be changed to quarterly figures and this request is being
> considered.
> Mean in mg/L or ppm
> Ca 23
> Mg 9.2
> Na 3.5
> SO4 29
> Cl 38
> 
> Hardness 96
> PH 7.8
> 
> regards
> Don


You are a bloody legend, thanks mate. I haven't had the time to send off an email to SEQ water so thanks for the effort. 
Cheers Chucka


----------



## [email protected]

King Brown said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Thats ok, next batch will be my first testing/adjusting the water so the more info the better. I know I need to drop the ph of my mash a bit, but I think my chloride to sulphate ratio needs attention, I also think it needs more calcium for yeast health



As they often quote that you need 50ppm Ca in the ferment for good yeast floculation. Not knowing what you are brewing and looking at your water report you are probably going to need to add some gypsum to the mash to get your Ca ppm. You will most likely find that you are going to get pretty close to your pH. Just take notes and re-evaluate the next time.


----------



## King Brown

abc said:


> As they often quote that you need 50ppm Ca in the ferment for good yeast floculation. Not knowing what you are brewing and looking at your water report you are probably going to need to add some gypsum to the mash to get your Ca ppm. You will most likely find that you are going to get pretty close to your pH. Just take notes and re-evaluate the next time.



Yeah I think I will dilute the water for my next batch with about 30% distilled water, mainly to lower the sodium, also as it will be a hoppy beer I will want a fairly low chloride/sulphate ratio as well. although it sodium doesnt exceed the maximum in the recommednded range the article you posted suggested aiming for under 50ppm, so diluting couldn't hurt. I probably wouldn't bother for a maltier brew though. Then maybe just a touch of epsom to restore the magnesium to the level it was at prior to dillution. As you say taking notes and evaluating is going to be the key.

Thankyou for your advice :beer: 

edit - I do realise that diluting wont change the chloride to sulphate ratio, just added that to give you the idea of the type of beer i'm brewing. The beer is going to be around 7-8 SRM in colour.


----------



## Duff

Check this out brewers. Water for Mossman and Port Douglas:

Test Date: 4/11/2010

In mg/L or ppm

Alkalinity (Total CaCO3): 4.2
Calcium: 0.5
Chloride: 7.1
Magnesium: 0.3
pH: 6.9
Sodium: 3.6
Sulphate: 1.8

I love living in paradise :super: 

Cheers.


----------



## ekul

Has anyone ever had their water tested when they had a concrete tank and a tile roof?


----------



## Bizier

Attached is an updated report of averages for Mt Yokine for 09 & 11 

View attachment Mt_Yokine_Water_Report_Jan_2011.pdf


----------



## eamonnfoley

Bizier said:


> Attached is an updated report of averages for Mt Yokine for 09 & 11



Looks like they've just widened the ranges!  Maylands - where abouts? I'm there too.


----------



## Bizier

foles said:


> Looks like they've just widened the ranges!  Maylands - where abouts? I'm there too.


 

PM sent. For Mt Yokine, I have attached a .bsm with min av and max values to the best of my ability after a couple, and late. 

View attachment Mt_Yokine_Min_Av_Max.bsm


----------



## jasonharley

Brisbane Brewers

For those who use tap water for brewing and live in Zone 2 of the Water Grid (see SEQ Water Grid Manager website to clarify your zone), attached is a chem analysis of the water. The sample point is from the North side from the Mt Crosby water treatment plant which is representative of the north side of Brisbane.


The key conclusions are that Calcium and Magnesium levels are relatively low and exhibit low variance.... in fact unless you are brewing IPAs, you may wish to consider adding brewing salts. Chlorides and Sulphates do exhibit some variance but sulphates are at managable levels. For chlorides, note that the sample point is close to the source of disinfection and chloride levels tend to attentuate as it makes its way through the water distribution and reticuation systems, especially in areas where the pipework is old.

I have asked if this information can be posted on the QUU website and they are considering this.


Cheers
5 Eyes 

View attachment SP23_Chem_Data.xlsx


----------



## sim

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Brisbane Brewers
> 
> For those who use tap water for brewing and live in Zone 2 of the Water Grid (see SEQ Water Grid Manager website to clarify your zone), attached is a chem analysis of the water. The sample point is from the North side from the Mt Crosby water treatment plant which is representative of the north side of Brisbane.
> 
> 
> The key conclusions are that Calcium and Magnesium levels are relatively low and exhibit low variance.... in fact unless you are brewing IPAs, you may wish to consider adding brewing salts. Chlorides and Sulphates do exhibit some variance but sulphates are at managable levels. For chlorides, note that the sample point is close to the source of disinfection and chloride levels tend to attentuate as it makes its way through the water distribution and reticuation systems, especially in areas where the pipework is old.
> 
> I have asked if this information can be posted on the QUU website and they are considering this.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 5 Eyes




Not sure if its just me, but i cant open the attatched file properly once downloaded... hmm.


sim


----------



## jasonharley

yeah it is actually excel 2007 ... you may be able to get a excel viewer ... i'll see if i can convert it or post jpegs

5 eyes


----------



## jasonharley

Here is a jpeg of the graphical results .... i can't get the actual data because Bill Gates will not let me copy and save into MS98


----------



## sim

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Here is a jpeg of the graphical results .... i can't get the actual data because Bill Gates will not let me copy and save into MS98




..hah. Cheers!


sim


----------



## vic45

Ballarat City (white swan res.)

Monochloromine 2.6mg/L
Flouride .86mg/L
Hardness 85mg/L
Alkalinity 40mg/L
Calcium 17mg/L
Magnesium 10mg/L
Potassium 2mg/L
Sodium 25mg/L
pH 7.5


----------



## matr

I put a sample of tap water through our lab at work and got some results. The results I got from the Watercorp showed a large range (attached).

This is for Perth water. Specifically "Hills" Locality (Canning Vale)

pH = 7.6
Ca = 21
Mg = 5
TH = 26 Therefore Total Hardness as CaCO3 = 83 (21/20 + 5/12.1 x 50)
Na = 26

These are really the only useful results.

Now to work out what I need to do with them...  

Cheers, Mat. 

View attachment PM__3305474_v1_Hills_Direct_2010.PDF


----------



## alan79

alan79 said:


> warrnambool water report
> 
> Test Parameter Units Result
> 
> Calcium mg/L 19
> Magnesium mg/L 6.1
> sodium mg/l 29
> alkalinity as caco3 73
> chloride mg/l 65
> sulphate mg/l 22


----------



## manticle

Hopefully this hasn't already been posted

Latest Melbourne Water analysis from 2010

http://www.southeastwater.com.au/SiteColle...er_Analysis.pdf


----------



## redlegger

Updated Wanneroo and surrounding suburbs (Perth) report. Only 10 weeks old 

View attachment SKMBT_C45211051315220.pdf


----------



## Deebo

I got the West Yokine (WA) water report.. can anyone suggest how much calcium sulphate I should be adding? Is there anything severly lacking I should look out for?

Edit: I fooled around with the EZ water calculator and from what I could figure out 10g of calcium sulphate looked good.. (did look like it was low in magnesium) but I am not sure if I need to modify anything for BIAB (First BIAB is going to be a lager)


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Screwtop said:


> *Sunshine Coast 2006:
> Gannawarra St, results detailed below*
> 
> pH 7.50
> Free Chlorine 0.12mg/L
> Dissolved Oxygen 5.30mg/L
> Turbidity 0.22NTU
> TDS 84.8mg/L
> Dissolved Sulphide 0.01mg/L
> Hardness 60mg/L
> Chloride 26mg/L
> Iron 0.005mg/L
> Manganese 0.003mg/L
> Aluminium 0.002mg/L
> Zinc 0.02mg/L
> Copper 0.02mg/L
> Chromium 0.02mg/L
> Nickel 0.02mg/l
> Calcium 15.0 mg/L
> Sodium 10.8 mg/L
> Magnesium 3.7 mg/L
> Bicarbonate 39.0 mg/L
> Sulphate 15.0 mg\L
> 
> 
> *Sunshine Coast 2006:
> In the Buddina region, the closest monitoring site is at a park along Nicklin Way between Koorin Drive and Lutana St. The results for this site are as follows:-*
> 
> pH 7.70
> Residual Chlorine 0.30 mg/L
> Dissolved Oxygen 4.80 mg/L
> Turbidity 0.45 NTU
> TDS 82 mg/L
> Dissolved Sulfide <0.01 mg/L
> Hardness 62 mg/L as CaCO3
> Chloride 23 mg/L
> Sulphate 15 mg/L
> Iron 0.003 mg/L
> Manganese 0.002 mg/L
> Aluminium 0.014 mg/L
> Zinc 0.01 mg/L
> Copper 0.004mg/L
> Chromium <0.01 mg/L
> Nickel <0.01 mg/L
> Sodium 10.57 mg/L
> 
> *Gympie 2009:
> Jones Hill Water Treatment Plant*
> 
> Conductivity (uS/cm at25C) 298
> pH at 20"C 7.34
> Total Hardness* (as CaCO3) 61
> Temporary Hardness* (mg/L CaCO3) 48
> Alkalinity (mg/L 48
> Residual Alkalinity (meq/L) 0.0
> Silica (mg/L) 16
> Total Dissolved lons* (mg/L) 178
> Total Dissolved Solids* (mg/L) 164
> True Colour <1
> Turbidity (NTU) 4
> pH Sat.* (calc. for CaCO3) 8.8
> Saturation lndex -1.5
> Mole Ratio* 3.0
> Sodium Absorpt. Ratio* 1.7
> Figure of Merit Ratio* 0.9
> 
> CATIONS
> Sodium Na+ 31
> Potassium K+ 1.7
> Calcium Ca++ 9.3
> Magnesium Mg++ 9.1
> Hydrogen* H+ 0.0
> 
> ANIONS '
> Bicarbonate* HCO3 58
> Carb0nate* CO3 0.1
> Hydroxide* OH 0.0
> Chloride Cl 44
> Fluoride <0.1
> Nitrate NO3 1.2
> Sulphate SO4 24
> 
> OTHER DISSOLVED ELEMENTS
> Iron Fe 0.01
> Manganese Mn <0.01
> Zinc Zn <0.01
> Aluminium Al <0.05
> Boron B 0.02
> Copper Cu 0.03




G'day mate. What site did you get this info I'm keen on an updated report?


----------



## LesSin

Quarterly Drinking Water Quality Report 1 January 2011 to 31 March 2011
Sydney All area's


http://www.sydneywater.com.au/WaterQuality...1011.pdf#Page=1

Les


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Rockhampton @ May 2011...

pH - 7.96

turbitity - 1.4 NTU
Hardness (CaCO3) - 84mg/L
Alkalinity - 78mg/L
Sulfate as SO4 2 - 11mg/L
Chloride - 34 mg/L 
Calcium - 19mg/L 
Magnesium - 9mg/L 
Sodium - 24mg/L 
Potassium - 4mg/L 
Copper - 0.006mg/L 
Lead - <0.001mg/L 
Manganese - <0.001mg/L 
Zinc - <0.005 mg/L 
Iron - <0.05 mg/L 
Fluoride - 0.8mg/L 
Nitrate - 0.26mg/L


...I read that mg/L naturally converts to ppm (1mg/L = 1 ppm), so that's all I did for my profile in Beersmith?


----------



## dmerrick

Mount Isa (Parkside) @ July 2011

pH 6.3

Calcium 14.2 ppm
Magnesium 8.44 ppm
Sodium 34.8 ppm
Sulphate 84.0 ppm
Chloride 57.0 ppm
Bicarbonate (CaCO3) 76.0 ppm


----------



## argon

Got some water reports today for Brisbane and surrounds



> SEQ Water Grid Manager
> The Customer Confidence Report represents test results of bulk water quality across the SEQ Water Grid.
> The more appropriate water quality test results that you are seeking are the test results from the water quality that you get at your tap.
> In that case, since you are referring to Zone 3 (that includes Redlands), you will need to contact Allconnex and request their water quality results for those parameters as the SEQ Water Grid only handles bulk water.



Links from Allconnex
Drinking water distribution system water quality Gold Coast district
Drinking water distribution system water quality Logan district
Drinking water distribution system water quality Redland district
Drinking water distribution system water quality Jimboomba district

Allconnex Water Quality


----------



## 1975sandman

Found quality report for the NT if anyone is interested......

Northern Territory Water Quality Report


----------



## husky

Thinking of having one of these water tests completed so I know exactly what I have at my outlet. Anyone had something similar done. I realise its going to vary throughout the year but would be interesting to see if its even close to what the water company supply.

http://appslabs.com.au/index.php?main_page...products_id=256


----------



## husky

Thinking of having one of these water tests completed so I know exactly what I have at my outlet. Anyone had something similar done. I realise its going to vary throughout the year but would be interesting to see if its even close to what the water company supply.

http://appslabs.com.au/index.php?main_page...products_id=256


----------



## freezkat

husky said:


> Thinking of having one of these water tests completed so I know exactly what I have at my outlet. Anyone had something similar done. I realise its going to vary throughout the year but would be interesting to see if its even close to what the water company supply.
> 
> http://appslabs.com.au/index.php?main_page...products_id=256



I sent my water to the University of Minnesota when we built the house. We have a 68M deep well. It is very good with just a tiny hint of calcium and iron. We went 2 years without a water softener. I don't know what you call them there, water conditioners? With my sodastream, Perrier can kiss my asterisk

For brewing I take the water before conditioning. Same circuit as the garden spigot.


----------



## Stormahead

Has anyone obtained a more recent profile for South Perth/Kewdale?

I'm trying to get a hold of some contacts to get a copy..


----------



## Macdoc

This is the water report for Melville, Perth as of August 2012.

Its only in 'ranges' so its not that specific, but it gives you an Idea.

View attachment PM__7671429_v1_DWQ_Data_Sheet_Melville_2012.PDF


----------



## dionysis

Was given these numbers for Toowoomba water coming from the Mt Kynoch treatment plant. 

The median for 2012-13 data (results generally deviate little from the medium in these data)

Calcium - 12mg/L
Magnesium - 10.5mg/L
Bicarbonate - 58 mg/L
Sulphate - 1.3 mg/L
Sodium - 11.5 mg/L
Chloride - 32.2 mg/L

The artesian bores that used to feed into the water supply are now decommisioned and the basalt bores only supply some localised areas apparently.


----------



## Dars183

Stormahead said:


> Has anyone obtained a more recent profile for South Perth/Kewdale?
> 
> I'm trying to get a hold of some contacts to get a copy..


I've just emailed off a request for a report, I'm in Bentley so should cover the same area. Will post it when it arrives; 

Cheers


----------



## gava

Bendigo , Victoria 3550 - 6 June 2011 Report

Concentration (mg/L)

Calcium : 18.3
Magnesium : 13.5
Sulphate : 8.3
Sodium : 28.6
Chloride : 59.2
Biacarbonate : not monitored

Cheers

-Gav


----------



## Dars183

Dars183 said:


> I've just emailed off a request for a report, I'm in Bentley so should cover the same area. Will post it when it arrives;
> 
> Cheers


As promised updated August 2102 Mt Yokine locality. 

View attachment Water_Data_Sheet_Mt_Yokine_2012.pdf


----------



## QldKev

I tried entering my local water, but it stuffed my keyboard


----------



## ridge runner

anyone have a water report for kwinana WA area at all ?


----------



## MCHammo

After searching a while, I finally found where the Sydney results are [now] stored. All the old links put up here are obsolete. If you trundle over to this page and pick your local supply system, you should be able to pull up the typical analysis for your area.


----------



## ridge runner

Found a water report for kwinana on west coast brew crew site. So if anyone dids it can post here.


----------



## skelly22

for those in the budding metropolis of Coffs Harbour, see attached water data. 

View attachment CHW_Chemical Results APR-JUL 2013.pdf


View attachment Drinking Water Quality Testing Results Report Aug 13.pdf


----------



## TheWiggman

*Orange, NSW* water. This isn't from the council, this was privately tested from a blend of two samples I got from the kitchen tap.

Metals - tested to CA14106. If not listed, concentration is <0.01mg/l

Calcium 9.9 mg/l
Copper 0.02 mg/l
Magnesium 7.1 mg/l
Potassium 3 mg/l
_Silica (Si02) _4.9 mg/l
Sodium 10 mg/l
Zinc  0.03 mg/l
_Total hardness:_ 54.0 mg\l

Anions - test method CA15000

Chloride (Cl) 14 mg/l
Sulfate (SO4) 4 mg/l

Alkalinity - test method CA12121

Total alkalinity (CaCO3) 53 mg/l
Phenolphthalein alkalinity (CaCO3) <25 mg/l

pH @ 25°C 7.4

Time to venture into the wonder of water treatment. Looks like a nice clean slate anyway.


----------



## Crusty

Clarence Valley Council

View attachment EmbeddedResultsSummaryReport (1).pdf


----------



## dblunn

*Berry, Nowra & Northern Shoalhaven NSW mid 2014*

ppm.

Ca 22
Mg 3.3
Na 10.3
Cl 18.7
SO4 16.6
HCO3 55.2

Alkalinity 45.7
pH 7.97

These are mean values but the anion/cation imbalance is only 0.02 meq/L so it's pretty balanced.

Probably need to add Calcium to bring it up to 50 - 100 ppm as either CaSO4 or CaCl2 depending on your desired SO4/Cl ratio.

Dave


----------



## Moad

The initial link MHB posted is no longer valid for Hunter Water - Covers Dungog, Lemontree, Grahamstown, Nelson Bay, Anna Bay and Gresford.

The only chemical it doesn't have (to put in BeerSmith at least) is Bicarbonate...

http://www.hunterwater.com.au/Resources/Documents/Tables/Typical-Composition-Treated-Water-2002-2012--Gresford-2008-2012.pdf

Median for Grahamstown

PH - 7.4
Ca - 11 ppm
Mg - 5.3 ppm
Na - 24.2 ppm
SO4 - 30 ppm
Cl - 42 ppm
HC03 - ?


----------



## Cervantes

Cervantes WA - Nov 2013

But with a population of 430 I'm pretty sure that I'm the only one interested................. 

View attachment Carvantes Water Quality.pdf


----------



## TheWiggman

Wow Cervantes that does look like some absolutely rubbish water you have to battle with there, damn.


----------



## Cervantes

TheWiggman said:


> Wow Cervantes that does look like some absolutely rubbish water you have to battle with there, damn.


Yes. It's actually bore water and crap for brewing.

In the winter I use rain water, but have a mild fermenting at the moment, made using the scheme water that has been run through an RO unit.

Hopefully that will turn out okay.

Will find out in a few days when I get home and crash and keg it.


----------



## mofox1

Melbourne, South East Water

Averages from the 2013 - 2014 report.

pH: 7.5

Ca: 5.5 ppm
Mg: 1.1 ppm
Na: 4.8 ppm
Cl: 8.0 ppm
SO4: 1.5 ppm
CaCO3: 15 ppm


----------



## motman

mofox1 said:


> Melbourne, South East Water
> 
> Averages from the 2013 - 2014 report.
> 
> pH: 7.5
> 
> Ca: 5.5 ppm
> Mg: 1.1 ppm
> Na: 4.8 ppm
> Cl: 8.0 ppm
> SO4: 1.5 ppm
> CaCO3: 15 ppm



You lucky, lucky bastard!


----------



## mofox1

motman said:


> You lucky, lucky bastard!


That's why we're such big softies down here.


----------



## Cervantes

*WA Water Reports Available On-Line*

Just cribbed this from another thread........


----------



## luggy

Just found this for sunny coast brewers

http://www.unitywater.com.au/Water-Quality-Reports


----------



## bundy

Water Report for Mt Yokine Reservior in Perth as of October 2015 

View attachment Mt_Yokine_2015.pdf


----------



## Pistolpete01

I'm fairly confident I am the only person who would be interested in this, but you never know!

Kununurra W.A. 

View attachment WQ_Summary_Sheet_-_Kununurra_Supply.DOC


----------



## Doomy73

Just starting to look into water profiles and this was the latest information I could find for Brisbane and surrounds. Page 46

http://www.urbanutilities.com.au/~/media/quu/pdfs/about%20us/publications/finalq009452015%20drinking%20water%20quality%20management%20plan%20report%202014%2015.ashx


----------



## dmac91

I'm in Monbulk and I believe use the Silvan reservoir.
Data can be found here:

http://www.melbournewater.com.au/waterdata/drinkingwaterqualitydata/pages/drinking-water-quality.aspx

However I cannot find a few things, most importantly Bicarbonate and Sulphate, but also Nitrite and Carbonate. 

Edit: Using Bru'n calculator it can calculate the estimated Bicarbonate and Carbonate concentrations. I still would need sulphate


----------



## manticle

Sulphate is there.
0.9 for silvan if I read correctly on my phone.


----------



## wobbly

Water data for Thompsons Lake area South East of Perth (Bibra lake, Cockburn, Atwell etc) 

This data was updated in October 2015

Cheers

Wobbly 

View attachment Data_Sheet_Thomsons_Lake_2015.pdf


----------



## dmac91

Thanks, it looks like I actually already entered it in the Bru'n calculator. I'm just confused and tired. 

From reading The Yarra Valley Water Quality report found here: http://www.yvw.com.au/yvw/groups/public/documents/document/yvw1005399.pdf
Monbulk has a Chloramination treatment (which is rare/uncommon from what I've read). I did a search and it's recommended to use potassium metabisulfite, which can be found on craft brewer.


----------



## Jack of all biers

Just wondering if anyone out there in Adelaide (or elsewhere in the world) has an update for Adelaide tap water. My latest figures are getting a little dated being the last 5 year data sheet that United Water did before SA Water took over. SA Water only have the pH and Total Hardness results since 2011, so are of almost no use (very glossy pictures and feel good statements in their reports though :huh: ). Almost useless info at https://www.sawater.com.au/about-us/annual-reports

I'd be keen to know if the Chloride, Sodium and Sulphate levels have changed since 2010 as those years had low rain fall and a lot of pumping from a very sick River Murray. I'm wondering if the salt levels have gone down in the last 3-4 years with higher rain falls in the catchment areas and the de-sal plant coming online (although hardly used I hear). I am submitting a general enquiry form to SA Water for a more detailed analysis, but hoped that someone here might have the brewing basics for us in Adelaide.

Here are the latest useful stats I have from the last year (2010) United Water did the reporting even though they are not that much different (or up to date) than those posted by Dr Smurto in 2008.
View attachment Adelaide water 5yeardata04_09.xls


----------



## Frothy1

Might put Baldivis WA on the map.

I had given up trying to get the analysis for Tamworth Hill water supply and then Biggety Bam.... Faith restored.
Alkalinity as CaCO3 not  Bicarbonate but gives a ballpark average.
[SIZE=14.6667px]In saying that, I've been told that [/SIZE]water corp for this area are consistently mixing and transferring the water supply from different catchment areas with bore water so the spec changes considerably from month to month.

Cheers,
Froth 

View attachment PM-#13861043-v1-DWQ_Data_Sheet_Tamworth_Hill_2015.PDF


----------



## Jack of all biers

Ha. Who would have thought it. All you have to do is ask h34r: . I got a nice PDF emailed to me by SA Water with all the data I requested, plus a couple that I didn't request. And it was specifically for my suburb (or at least thats what they wrote on there, but it does also say 'which is within the Central Metro Water Supply System'. I've blanked out my suburb, but otherwise here it is for all the Adelaidians who live in the city, the inner north, eastern, western and sourthern suburbs.


View attachment Adelaide water data - Central Metro System - 2015-2016.pdf




It appears that CaCO3, chloride, sodium, sulphate, magnisium levels have dropped a fair bit since 2010, so maybe the higher rain fall these last couple of years has done the trick.


----------



## Killer Brew

Jack of all biers said:


> Ha. Who would have thought it. All you have to do is ask h34r: . I got a nice PDF emailed to me by SA Water with all the data I requested, plus a couple that I didn't request. And it was specifically for my suburb (or at least thats what they wrote on there, but it does also say 'which is within the Central Metro Water Supply System'. I've blanked out my suburb, but otherwise here it is for all the Adelaidians who live in the city, the inner north, eastern, western and sourthern suburbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adelaide water data - Central Metro System - 2015-2016.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that CaCO3, chloride, sodium, sulphate, magnisium levels have dropped a fair bit since 2010, so maybe the higher rain fall these last couple of years has done the trick.


Legend! Have been meaning to get onto this. Cheers


----------



## s.maxi.25

,


----------



## Bribie G

s.maxi.25 said:


> ,


+1


----------



## rpinky

Water report attached for the Armadale / Kelmscott locality in Perth WA. October 2015.
A bit more detailed than whats in the general report available on their website (actually shows Magnesium & Sulphate levels)

View attachment DWQ_ArmKelm2015.pdf


----------



## Frothy1

rpinky said:


> Water report attached for the Armadale / Kelmscott locality in Perth WA. October 2015.
> A bit more detailed than whats in the general report available on their website (actually shows Magnesium & Sulphate levels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DWQ_ArmKelm2015.pdf



Salty..


----------



## rude

Calcium sulphate is about all you could use

Better off R/O ing it

Better than my water though Melville WA


----------



## evildrakey

Mount Crosby (Brisbane) Water Report



> In regards to your enquiry, please find below the typical results for Mt Crosby for the parameters requested. I’ve used data from 1 January 2015 through to today.
> 
> CaCO3 – I’ve assumed this is meaning total hardness as Ca CO3 – range of about 80 to 125 mg/L average of about 115 mg/L
> SO4 – range of about 23 to 33 mg/L average of about 26 mg/L
> Cl – range of about 45 to 130 mg/L average of about 67 mg/L
> Ca – range of about 19 to 28 mg/L average of about 24 mg/L
> Mg – range of about 12 to 16 mg/L average of about 14 mg/L
> Na – range of about 35 to 51 mg/L average of about 39 mg/L


Well, that explains why sometimes I end up with harsh salty beer at times... I've got 45mg/L of Cl- in my Beersmith water tool but Mt Crosby varies alarmingly... Whelp, I guess I'm going to have to stick to Calcium Sulphate additions...


----------



## tj2204

I emailed QUU and they emailed me a detailed report for my address in Acacia Ridge QLD.


Spreadsheet they sent me attached. Hope it helps someone.

QUU were pretty good, took about 2 weeks to get it to me, but contains everything I asked for.

Now to play with my water... 

View attachment Acacia Ridge.xlsx


----------



## schtev

tj2204 said:


> I emailed QUU and they emailed me a detailed report for my address in Acacia Ridge QLD.
> 
> 
> Spreadsheet they sent me attached. Hope it helps someone.
> 
> QUU were pretty good, took about 2 weeks to get it to me, but contains everything I asked for.
> 
> Now to play with my water...


Legend! Thanks a lot for this, you have saved me the trouble.


----------



## Dr_Rocks

For anyone interested I have attached the most recent report of water quality for Strathdale, Bendigo.

Unfortunately they have only stated hardness and not the concentrations of Ca and Mg respectively. I have asked if Coliban can provide these numbers separately.

Perhaps of particular note is the drop in ion concentration across the board in the December averages. 

View attachment Water Quality Summary.pdf


----------



## manticle

Merged topic


----------



## Dozer71

Hi Dr,

I'm in Epsom and searched the Coliban site a couple of years ago and found the 2012/2013 annual report which had all their water quality results taken quarterly for the year. The later annual reports don't include the water quality data now. The results were similar to the December values you are showing, and not near the other three and were reasonably consistent for Bendigo North and South, Epsom/Huntly and Strathfieldsaye. 

The numbers I took from the report are as follows:
Ca 28, Mg 13.5, Na 18, K 0, SO4 4.0, Cl 35, Alkalinity 70


----------



## Dr_Rocks

Thanks Manticle. 

Dozer: If you're interested I've asked for a suburb by suburb breakdown of the water quality with Ca and Mg ion concentrations. I'll let you know how I go.


----------



## Dozer71

Dr_Rocks said:


> Thanks Manticle.
> 
> Dozer: If you're interested I've asked for a suburb by suburb breakdown of the water quality with Ca and Mg ion concentrations. I'll let you know how I go.


That would be great.

Cheers.


----------



## btrots87

Any NSW Central Coast brewers interested I've attached the water report for Wyong and Gosford regions.

View attachment Central Coast Water Report 2015-2016.pdf


----------



## fungrel

btrots87 said:


> Any NSW Central Coast brewers interested I've attached the water report for Wyong and Gosford regions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Coast Water Report 2015-2016.pdf


I found the water up here to have such wild fluctuations. I've had sodium go from 20ppm to 50ppm from one week to next. I can say is that the water profile up here is good for accentuating malt and darker beers with reasonable levels of chloride.


----------



## btrots87

That's interesting, only moved up a few weeks ago and did my first brews on the weekend. Noticed my efficiency was 5 to 10 percent lower than at my old place, but didn't bother to check mash pH or anything. Will be interesting to try the finished product in a few weeks, and next brew I'll dig out the pH meter.


----------



## fungrel

btrots87 said:


> That's interesting, only moved up a few weeks ago and did my first brews on the weekend. Noticed my efficiency was 5 to 10 percent lower than at my old place, but didn't bother to check mash pH or anything. Will be interesting to try the finished product in a few weeks, and next brew I'll dig out the pH meter.


Worth checking with a meter, I was too used to the consistency of Sydney water before I moved up a while ago. 

Check out central coast brewers, there are a few of us up here that brew fairly regularly. I've posted some readings from my Brewlab kit before I moved to RO.


----------



## lfc_ozzie

fungrel said:


> Worth checking with a meter, I was too used to the consistency of Sydney water before I moved up a while ago.
> 
> Check out central coast brewers, there are a few of us up here that brew fairly regularly. I've posted some readings from my Brewlab kit before I moved to RO.


Whats this central coast brewers? i want in on the action


----------



## fungrel

lfc_ozzie said:


> Whats this central coast brewers? i want in on the action


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/69-central-coast-brewers/


----------



## Jack of all biers

A year on and SAWater now allow punters to put in their Postcode and the data most of us brewers want for the districts water supply. It only provides the years average, but looking at it compare to the previous years it is fairly consistent and if anything the alkalinity, sodium level and total hardness have dropped slightly.

Below is the relevant Central Metro data (Adelaide CBD, southern and western suburbs), but for those that want to check out the water data for their postcode they now can (as opposed to the last few years). It doesn't do all of SA that gets mains water though (I checked for Pt Lincoln and Pt Augusta) so no luck for country folk, though you may be better off using rain water anyway by the time it gets through all that piping! :blink:


Relevant data as shown below reflects average values between Apr 2016 to Apr 2017. If you want more go to the above link.

Parameter Units Average Value 
Alkalinity mg/L 44.0 
Bicarbonate mg/L 53.5 
Calcium mg/L 20.67 
Carbonate mg/L 0.0
Chloride mg/L 71.6 
Chlorine Residual^ mg/L 0.3 
Hardness mg/L 90 
Iron mg/L 0.008 
Magnesium mg/L 9.22 
Manganese mg/L 0.001 
pH pH units 7.3 
Potassium mg/L 3.55 
Sodium mg/L 39.26 
Sulphate mg/L 39.2 
Turbidity NTU 0.2 
Zinc mg/L 0.004


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Here's the latest water report from Unity Water for Queensland regions taking in Pine Rivers, Caboolture, Redcliffe, Sunshine Coast and Kenilworth . The current report (2015 - 2016) has more information that is relevant to home brewers than in previous years.

This screen shot is for the Sunshine Coast region.


----------



## sammyseadog

Just gonna throw it out there as I'm having astringency issues with IPA's and Pales in Hilton, Fremantle, but not a Black IPA. What is the water profile? and what is normal?? What do I need to do to stop this astringency?????? HELP!!


----------



## evoo4u

A report on water quality ( http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-...taminated-with-pathogens-in-nsw-towns/8875464 ) is a good reason to boil your water is some areas. (Bribie G ?).

Ha- AGHBer's do this anyway. I KNEW there was a valid reason for drinking beer, not water!


----------



## jc24

wobbly said:


> Water data for Thompsons Lake area South East of Perth (Bibra lake, Cockburn, Atwell etc)
> 
> This data was updated in October 2015
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wobbly


Hi there - old post but where did you get this data? I'm on Hills District water (Southern River) and can't find a report that gives levels of Ca and SO4. Have emailed Water Corp but no response...


----------



## Whistledown

husky said:


> Thinking of having one of these water tests completed so I know exactly what I have at my outlet. Anyone had something similar done. I realise its going to vary throughout the year but would be interesting to see if its even close to what the water company supply.
> 
> http://appslabs.com.au/index.php?main_page...products_id=256


I have been trolling through this thread on water and found your post. I realise it was some time ago but hopefully you can help. Did you eventually use appslabs? was it worthwhile?. I am on tank water and have no idea what the composition is.


----------



## garage_life

If anyone has access to this (need to login) it could be great. I did some work at my old job in SEQ water treatment facilities when starting brewing and kicking myself now that I didn't even think about water quality at the time.


----------



## Budgie_Smuggling

Here's the data for the 2016-2017 water from Queensland Urban Utilities. For Brisbane, Ipswich, Somerset, Scenic Rim, and Lockyer Valley.

View media item 10800


----------



## HamoAus

Budgie_Smuggling said:


> Here's the data for the 2016-2017 water from Queensland Urban Utilities. For Brisbane, Ipswich, Somerset, Scenic Rim, and Lockyer Valley.
> 
> View media item 10800


Hey Budgie I couldn't get that to work.
Cheers


----------



## Budgie_Smuggling

HamoAus said:


> Hey Budgie I couldn't get that to work.
> Cheers


Oh that sucks, I don't know why that would be. But here's the link to the full report. The aesthetic profile is in Appendix C, I think, right near the end

https://www.urbanutilities.com.au/-...hash=70C23FB47DC4345248616F34205930764711F6D5


----------



## HamoAus

Budgie_Smuggling said:


> Oh that sucks, I don't know why that would be. But here's the link to the full report. The aesthetic profile is in Appendix C, I think, right near the end
> 
> https://www.urbanutilities.com.au/-...hash=70C23FB47DC4345248616F34205930764711F6D5


Cheers mate.


----------



## poacher

I emailed Barwon Water for an updated profile on Torquay water.

Torquay Vic water quality 18th March 19

PH: 7.2
Calcium: 18 mg/L
Magnesium 19 mg/L
Sodium 29 mg/L
Sulphate 5 mg/L
Chloride 49 mg/L


----------



## nickxb

For Brisbane brewers, check this out - https://babbrewers.com/2019/03/30/brisbane-water-analysis/


----------



## trb990

Here's an updated profile for South Perth/Kewdale from December 2018, Water Corp got back to me in a matter of hours!


----------



## Ronwales

Anyone know the water in marangaroo


----------



## Milhouse

Ronwales said:


> Anyone know the water in marangaroo



Super hard, like all south west WA water... Poster above you said water corp got back to him super quick, maybe try the same approach. From what i have read (never played with water chemistry when I lived in Perth) in some areas it can vary between desal and reservoir water depending on dam levels and so forth.


----------



## GordonB

Ronwales said:


> Anyone know the water in marangaroo


I'm in Bassendean. On Alexander drive in Ballajura you've probably noticed a Water Corp plant on the west side of Alexander drive. That is the water purification plant which processes bore water extracted from the Gnangara mound and is probably your water source. Mundaring weir supplies water to Kalgoorlie and the goldfields, thanks to C.Y.O'connor way back. There's actually a sign at Mundaring weir to advise that it's water supply is supplied by the desal plant(s) so it's safe to say that's most of Perth's metro area is supplied with bore water which is dosed up to make it fit for consumption. You'll find it stains badly ie leaves a whitish residue, I find it mostly on the kitchen sink and shower. If I don't mop up the water in the shower the grey tiles get stained with the white residue. If you look on the Water corps web site , you'll find it mentions staining and that the answer is to clean it off. It also states that the water complies with the relevant standards. I worked at Naval base desal plant 10 years ago replacing 3yo air con coils that the desal water had corroded, copper pipe doesn't like lime or sulphuric acid which is used to purify the sea water. For a reliable soft water source you need to filter the water or as I have, a rainwater tank,
Gordon


----------

